# Help ID 3 chickens



## May (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello! I am new to the forum, so I apologize if this is in the wrong place.  I am trying to figure out what breeds I have in my flock. We got them from a neighbor this spring, and she didn't know what breeds they were. We have figured out there is a Silkie, a Seabright, and some Barred Rocks. But these last 3 I cant figure out. When they were chicks I thought they were Welsummers. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think number 2 is an RIR. And maybe 3. No clue on the first one.

And welcome to the forum. There really isn't a bad spot to post pics of the birds so you're good.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I think 2 and 3 are red sex link's but I'm not that great at breeds, I'm better at gender.
I'm pretty sure 2 is and I'm a little "iffy" on 3 but yeah.
Not sure on #1 but I'm thinking speckled sussex.

Welcome!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would trust Sylie over me on what they might be.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

#1 sparkled Sussex
#2 hatchery rir or red sexlink
#3 would need a better picture but looks to be the same as 2


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mitzi, is it the RIR's that have black in their tails?


----------



## May (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your help so far! I will try to get a better pic of number 3 soon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I totally missed the girls all hunkered down in the grass in pic 3. Talk about total comfort.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Mitzi, is it the RIR's that have black in their tails?


It can be, but with hatchery quality ones there is definitely room for error, I've seen tons of hatchery silkies that don't have the extra toe or don't have a poof


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Toes are a pretty easy fix, especially if the bird is breeder quality. And if the bird has a fifth toe on one foot or a nub of a fifth toe.


----------

